# Can we say "Chocolate excessive"?



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

After my volunteer work at the Toronto Taste, 1 of the vendors gave me a big old bucket of liquid chocolate (easily 5kg if not more). I've got it tightly sealed in an air tight container sitting in cold storage (>16c). I doubt I'd go through all this chocolate anytime soon so can anyone suggest a better way of storing it or tips on how to extend the shelf life? I have no room in the fridge or freezer (though I do think the freezer would cause more harm to the chocolate). Any sugestions? 

:chef:


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Open mouth, insert chocolate. 

Storage issues...none. :lips:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah well, I've been doing that at work, esspecially when a big shipment of Quality Street chocolates came in and most of it has now been donated to us at Pitney Bowes. OINK!


----------



## ganache (Dec 12, 2003)

Never heard of liquid chocolate. Is it like chocolate syrup? Is it sweetened?You can always use it for brownies.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Sorry, proper term melted chocolate!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What are the additives to make this stuff liquid, so that it doesn't harden? Who makes it?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

take ir to an underprivilaged camp and let them dring chocolate milk till they can't drink any more.  

thank stuff is even good with powered milk!


----------

